# Pantalla de pc se pone de color verde y varios colores con rayas verticales



## jj (Ene 15, 2009)

Tengo el siguiente problema en mi pc el monitor se pone de color verde y aveces de varios colores con lineas verticales y esto genera un bloqueo del pc y tambien aveces se resetea solo el pc que puede ser esta falla.

atentamente,

jj


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 15, 2009)

Cambia el cable PC->Monitor.   
Aparentemente tenes algunos cables cortados por fatiga/tirones. Verificable moviendolo.


----------



## Yobelcito (Feb 10, 2009)

Exacto ese problema es por el cable del monitor a la pc tienes que introducirlo bien para que no te salga eso si no cambia de cable


----------



## peruanito2088 (Feb 10, 2009)

ante todo cambia el cable del monitor a la PC si no es eso es posible que este sucio el interior del monitor y limpiar el micro de video..la cual hace falso contacto y se ve de esa manera o miran la varion de voltaje espero que te sirva ..suerte comentanos como te fue..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2009)

Lo del cable Pc a Monitor es lo primero, peroooo. . . he reparado varios monitores con el mismo problema tan solo repasando las soldaduras del zócalo del tubo !

suerte !


----------



## jj (Feb 11, 2009)

Hola a todos

Gracias por las respuestas
Les cuento que he resuelto el problema que tenia con el minitor, el problema era de fuente de poder ya que el pc se me reseteaba cada rato y aveces sucedia lo del cambio de color del monitor que me bloqueba el pc, despues de haber hecho de todo al pc resolvi probar cambiando la fuente de poder y problema resuelto no se reseteado mas ni ha cambiado mas de color.

Gracias de cualquir manera la colaboración presta para solucionar el problema planteado.

Atte,

JJ


----------

